# First photo grow skittlez



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 7, 2020)

First photo period grow second grow altogether first grow was white widow and gorilla glue auto going to do 2 skittlez photos from ILGM running a 1000 vivosun hps and have the red for later on in flower in a 3x3 tent have humidity controller temp controller 4 inch carbon scrubber with fan ac and dehumidifier along with humidifier also have one fan blowing in to tent from bottom also have a c02 fart bag I know now don’t really need it for the smaller grow but already have so it’s their til gone gonna start in jiffy pods then have some transplant bags then final 3 gallon fabric pots for soil I made a mix of chicken manure horse manure my own compost with worm **** happy frog extra perlite for also diamatcuous earth bat guano have Epsom salts lime everything for nutes down the road I have the fox farms dirty dozen nutes ph pen ppm meter I’m good to go think I’m gonna try a Scrog net with this grow too anyways should b fun just waiting for my purple punch auto to finish up now then clean the tent and good to go


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 7, 2020)

Sounds like someone is having a fantastic time with all of the new toys, looking forward the round two show!


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 7, 2020)

That’s the purple punch finishing up on the tent probably another two weeks


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 9, 2020)

Does anyone know how much diatomaceous earth to mix in with soil I have about 15 gallons of soil compost mix I need to add it to


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

I thought that was just applied to the top of the soil.
By the way,,i like the new name.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 9, 2020)

My pot for pot kit had me mix it right in with the soil


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 9, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I thought that was just applied to the top of the soil.
> By the way,,i like the new name.


Thanks I messed up and spelled my own name wrong must have been stoned making the profile. Wait I’m stoned from wake to sleep


----------



## cannagirl77 (Aug 10, 2020)

wuoh
Espectacular


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 10, 2020)

So I messed up ordering the seeds too got skittlez autos instead of photos so I’m gonna do my gold leaf feminizes photo seeds I have instead bat guano and blood meal should b here today gonna mix that into the soil then gonna drop them seeds in the next day or two


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 11, 2020)

So bat guano came in mixed in 3 cups with the soil I’m making it’s in a 15 gallon tote pretty filled is 3 cups enough or too much?? Just waiting on the bone and blood meal to come in tomorrow then mixing that in and I’ll drop the gold leaf seeds was going to do skittlez but got the autoflower so all I have for photos right now is gold leaf


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 11, 2020)

Going to start giving the purple punch a little Bembe and some molasses tomorrow I think and the cha Ching we’ll see should be done on a few weeks


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 13, 2020)

I dropped my two gold leaf photo seeds germinating with the paper towel method then going to go into the jiffy pellets. After the jiffy pellets I have two quart plastic see through containers with holes drilled Into them. And this way o can watch the root development then I’m gonna go into the 5 gallon pots


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 13, 2020)

Should I use mycos when putting the jiffy pellets in the quart containers or just when I transplant into the 3 gallon fabric pots


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 13, 2020)

So here’s a small chunk of the white widow all cured up this piece smells like Cap’n Crunch berries it’s delicious gonna roll it up and see what it tastes like


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 14, 2020)

Dropped the two gold leaf seeds last night this morning both sunk so put in the paper towels to get that taproot. After I put in the jiffy pods do I put them in dark until it breaks surface or can I use a small blue led light one of those spider arm looking ones? Or do I wait to use any light until after it breaks soil


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 17, 2020)

Both gold leafs have popped and are under the t5 light and I have a blue led spider arm light that I have on it also theyre fast little growers though should be a nice grow.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 17, 2020)

And I probably have another week or two on the purple punch auto finishing up in the tent flushing it now


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 19, 2020)

So I ordered a 4x4x8 tent coming Saturday and git the five gallon fabric pots for this gold leaf grow the seedlings are looking good will post pics later this week of them I’m excited to setup this new tent when it comes debating using both tents one for the photo one for my auto flowers


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2020)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 21, 2020)

My new fan and scrubber got stolen off my porch what a bummer at least they’re replacing it and I’ll have it Wednesday so with the bigger tent and more light I decided to drop two of the auto skittlez too dropped them last night and both In paper towel today with small taproot. Git my new nutes in for the autoflower too gonna try the feed bill ward uses for his autos.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 21, 2020)

Update on the gold leafs both are looking great second set of leaves coming out should be seeing them nicely tomorrow I’ll post pics when I do the trasplant


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 22, 2020)

What’s anyone’s opinion on runnning two different types of lights for instance with my new tent coming going to grow two gold leaf photos and now the two auto skittlez is my vivosun 1000 watt hps /mh light enough or can I use my 600 watt led also don’t know about mixing led and hps


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

Ive seen nice grows that they mixed the two light Systems like your talking about. Cant see how it could hurt.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 22, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Ive seen nice grows that they mixed the two light Systems like your talking about. Cant see how it could hurt.


I’m really thinking about it I want a big grow I have enough time for one more before we move to a new house next year lease is up next July and want to buy a house new house I’m gonna build a whole room


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Give it a try. Im pulling up a chair.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 24, 2020)

Here’s a pic of one of the gold leafs that I transplanted this morning into the quart the other I’ll do tomorrow it’s a day behind the two gold leafs are ruby and Gaia and the two skittlez I’m doing is Georgia and Scarlett one of the skittlez is breaking through the soil after last night the other seed is still in paper towel setting up the new tent and lights on Wednesday


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 24, 2020)

Found a good way to get humidity into my dome so it’s up near 60 I ran a small hose from the humidifier and put it right into one of the air vents of the dome set on low so it’s pumping humidity straight in working good too


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 24, 2020)

Also gonna do some experiments this run one of the gold leafs going to give the fox farms dirty dozen lineup along with kelp and the mackerel by them the other I’m gonna do the advanced nutes micro grow and bloom and the two autos I’m gonna try what Bill ward uses the general hydro maxi bloom from start to finish I’m also using the bat guano I mixed in the gold leaf soil with my own compost mixed with coco loco and happy frog should b a good grow I’m excited


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 26, 2020)

So how close to the plants do you put the hids I got used to the leds not sure on the distance for this light


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

12 to 15" according to the Wattage.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

tristanjohn42479 said:


> have two quart plastic see through containers with holes drilled Into them. And this way o can watch the root development



Just put those plastic containers down into something else to block light, roots don't like light.


tristanjohn42479 said:


> After I put in the jiffy pods do I put them in dark until it breaks surface or can I use a small blue led light one of those spider arm looking ones



Like in nature, after planting, use your light, it encourages the little seedling to come to the light.   It also provides warmth for the soil.

And YES, mix those lights!   My homie gets the fattest colas because of all the light spectrums hit with both.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Just put those plastic containers down into something else to block light, roots don't like light.
> 
> 
> Like in nature, after planting, use your light, it encourages the little seedling to come to the light.   It also provides warmth for the soil.
> ...


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tent setup time I’ve been so excited for this and it’s here. There’s a pic of the two gold leafs too


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 26, 2020)

Stuff is everywhere and this tent is a beast it’s the whole room I’m putting it on this should b fun getting the cover on


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 26, 2020)

New tent it was a *****


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 26, 2020)

It’s done


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 26, 2020)

Will an mh bulb flower an autoflower I have one finishing up in the tent and want to make sure it will do the trick as I have the 3 other little girls in their I don’t want to put on the hps yet. When should I change tj the hps also? At flower when I’m switching to 12/12


----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

I`m a dinosaur when it comes to lights . Never used anything but MH since `88 ! Just like running HPS all the way through , you can do the same with MH . Generally speaking  MH will give you better veg  and HPS is better for budding . As far as when to switch ....I just did it when I lowered the hours . 
peace


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 28, 2020)

So question on counting the nodes are the two single leaves not the coyts but the first true leaves is that considered a node


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 28, 2020)

Like that would be number one my second is the three leaves the next was a 5 and looks like the next one is starting


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m absolutely loving this new tent though


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 29, 2020)

I love what you got going on over here,I'll be watching you...happy growing


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 29, 2020)

So how is it to bottom water your plants let it absorb the water up from the bottom of the pot


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 29, 2020)

tristanjohn42479 said:


> So how is it to bottom water your plants let it absorb the water up from the bottom of the pot


Yeah air of people I see use bottom feeding methods usually run in raised bed containers so they can fill and drain to water and they just keep top cover for the girls of some sort.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 29, 2020)

I figured if the roots shoot to the bottom looking for water then watering from the bottom would probably promote that tried it out this morning with the gold leafs we’ll see they’re working in their 5th node now I do love the shape of her leaves


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 29, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Yeah air of people I see use bottom feeding methods usually run in raised bed containers so they can fill and drain to water and they just keep top cover for the girls of some sort.happy growing to all of y'all.


Oh,my bad they leave the water in the bottom of containers that hold potted girls till specific time and then just drain.it is a benefit to water this way when still using potted girls as this will force your root mass to grow larger inorder for girl to take up nutrients.i still haven't used this method but I am not against it,I will end up trying it out.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 29, 2020)

So right now I have the light on 24 hrs a day when can I kick it back to 18. some sayy two weeks some say 3


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m thinking about transplanting these babies soon what ya think is it time


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Yep its definitely time.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 30, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep its definitely time.


I’m going to do it first thing tomorrow morning should I b taking them off 24 hr light now too


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 30, 2020)

When I transplant should I defoliate at the same time or wait until after it takes to the transplant


----------



## burnie (Aug 30, 2020)

I would guess there`ll be a lil` transplant shock , not enough to worry about , and a lil` more if ya` defoliate at the same time . I`d wait till they`re settled in and then strip `er ! 
peace


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 30, 2020)

burnie said:


> I would guess there`ll be a lil` transplant shock , not enough to worry about , and a lil` more if ya` defoliate at the same time . I`d wait till they`re settled in and then strip `er !
> peace


 thanks I wasn’t really sure on this so. I kind of thought the same thing that it would b too much at once I’ll let em settle in


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 31, 2020)

I switched to 18/6 last night and I got some explosive root growth over night gonna transplant these little girls today the seed I dropped yesterday the root is about 3/4 of an inch so I planted that this morning too we’ll see if it takes fingers crossed. I’ll post some pics of the girls in their new home


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 31, 2020)

Transplant complete here’s a pic of the girls ones Gaia and ones ruby


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 31, 2020)

Gaia gold leaf and ruby gold leaf fitting names I thought


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 1, 2020)

Why are my gold leaf edges look like they’re curling upwards it’s not hot at the canopy level and I have the hid at 700 watts hanging about 24inches is it too close still


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

I see nothing wrong in those pics.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 1, 2020)

The larger ones the smaller leaves were curling up


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

I think if you give them time you will see them straighten out. They look very healthy to me.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I think if you give them time you will see them straighten out. They look very healthy to me.


 thanks had me nervous


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 3, 2020)

My purple punch auto checked the trichs this morning under a microscope about 10 percent amber putting it in dark til Saturday morning then gonna chop her down can’t wait for the stick icky.


----------



## cruiz0727 (Sep 4, 2020)

tristanjohn42479 said:


> It’s done



Beast of a tent for sure. Can’t wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 5, 2020)

Harvested my purple punch today here’s a few pics she smells amazing


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 5, 2020)

And I got a little larf not much at all which is perfect


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

nice bud porn, enjoy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Ill be right over. Roll a joint.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 7, 2020)

Few update pics on my gold leaf girls doing great just got some compost tea and removed a few leaves this morning two from each


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 8, 2020)

So how long should you wait between toppings these are the girls now about a week after first topping and doing grEat


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 8, 2020)

tristanjohn42479 said:


> how long should you wait between topping



Hi there!   Your plants are looking great! 

Can I ask why you're in a hurry to top them again?


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m just wondering what’s the normal how many times you top first photo grow I’ve done


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 8, 2020)

And as for defoliation like how many times you do it just looking for other people’s experiences with these things any help appreciated thanks. And can you lST photos like you do autos


----------

